# Dado in concrete?



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

> I also thought the abrasive type of blades stacked up to get the desired thickness might be good, only it would require constant readjustment to keep the grooves at the desired depth since that type of blade wears away. Can anybody make a better suggestion?


Ayuh,.... Use a Diamond blade...


----------



## Daniel Holzman (Mar 10, 2009)

Do not stack blades, use a diamond blade as previously suggested, and make two passes using a saw guide. My diamond blade is about 1/8 inch diameter, so two passes makes 1/4 inch.


----------



## jomama45 (Nov 13, 2008)

Buy a diamond "tuckpointing" blade for a grinder or circular saw. No need to worry about consistency with one of these, and it should be around .220" thick, which will create about a 1/4" width by the time you run it through. You should be able to find a 4.5" blade for less than $50.........


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

There are also segmented "crack chaser" blades available that are thicker than a typical diamond saw blade.


----------



## Zellarman (Dec 3, 2011)

Thanks Joemama and bud, looks like I'll be going that route. Will post my results.

12/30/2011 update - purchased a relatively inexpensive tuck pointing blade on eBay to fit my circular saw, and it worked perfectly, it cut fairly easily and looks as if the blade should last a reasonably long enough time

Thanks again for the suggestion


----------

